# Heresy of the Inquisitior Lord



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

You are an Inquisitor Lord hence men. Some of you have severed the Inquisitor for a long time and know him well while others of you have only recently “joined” the inquisition. Your Inquisitors Lord name is Galliano Belthane and recently you have notice strange things about him. A few crew members have disappeared without a trace. When you ask him about it, he simply says that they were actually traitors and he executed them all. Yet the proper execution producers were not followed and there bodies cannot be located. Now he gives you a new mission. You are to go down to the planet, where there is a chaos cult performing a dark ritual. Find out where this cult is and retrieve the alien artifact that they are using. There is a chance there may already be a large force of Daemons when you arrive there. You are also given a secondary object of capturing the leader so the Inquisitor Lord himself can make him repent before killing him. You realize that other people are having second thoughts about this mission. Yet orders are orders and you are to carry them out. Yet what do you do when your own Inquisitor might be a heretic?


This rp will be basically about an Inquisitor Lord henchmen who are believe that there Inquisitor might be a heretic. Thus you characters will be force to make some hard choices. As for available characters they will be open to all three orders (Witch, Xeno and Daemons hunters). Thus you can play as a Storm Trooper, Interrogator, Sister of Battle, Assassin, Death Watch, Grey Knight or any other henchmen the Inquisitor might use. Please note if you go with a Grey Knight you are a Grey Knight who has not battle experience at all. If you go with a Death Watch Marine you are a marine who just joined Death Watch with no battle experience in Death Watch at all. If you choose to be an assassin you will have little or no experience at all. If you choose any of the anything else besides marines or assassins you can have lots of battlefield experience and high tech equipment. This is to balance out the classes. I also don’t want you guys killing more then two NPC’s a turn (You cannot kill bosses in your post, simply post the attack and I will decide the result). Or else then the rp becomes too easy and then fall apart. Also don’t make your character know everything like he is a god. Such as if you’re a Sister of Battle or Grey Knight you shouldn’t have much knowledge on alien technology or if you’re a Death Watch you shouldn’t have much info on heretics.

Character Sheet

Name:
Age:
Gender:
Appearance:
Position:
Weapons:
Armour:
Background: (Can be much shorter then mine)
Other Info:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Accepted Character


Necrosis said:


> My Character
> 
> Name: Elisa Filon
> Age: 31
> ...





Flerden said:


> Name: Fred Thates
> Age: 34
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: Long black hair,
> ...





deathbringer said:


> Name: Amicus Betum
> Age:21
> Gender:Male
> Appearance: Has mid length brown hair and blue eyes. He is of lean build and moves with a speed and grace that is not associated with his tall frame.
> ...





Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Can I join the new one? If so:
> 
> Name: Harry "Gunner" Jones
> Age: 37
> ...





darkreever said:


> I'll fill up that final slot.
> 
> Name: Malcolm Jerico
> 
> ...





Inquisitor Einar said:


> This sounds like a fun thing to join, so here's my little idea of my character:
> 
> Character Sheet
> 
> ...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Andros Theta 
Age: 21
Gender: Male
Appearance: Slim yet muscular with deep black eyes. He always dresses in red clothes and has jet black hair that is cut slightly long so that it falls over his eyes.
Position: Death Cult Assassin
Weapons: Two power weapons in the form of short swords that he can wield with one in each hand. He also has a collection of knives that he often sharpens and can throw with great accuracy.
Armour: None though he has fast enough reflexes to dodge many incoming attacks.
Background: At the age of 16 Theta joined one of the many street gangs of the hive where he lived. His career was mostly successful, however when he was 19 he decided to switch sides after noticing how events were showing that his own gang did not have long left. He joined a gang that was well known for its bloodthirsty warriors and they started to train him in the art of death. Unfortunately this was actually a Death Cult belonging to Khorne and as Theta trained the Blood God worked his tendrils into him in an effort to corrupt him. Eventually he succeeded in corrupting the boy to his cause. Not long after this happened an Inquisitor led a raid and destroyed the Death Cult, Theta fought hard and attacked the Inquisitor in hand to hand only to be easily overpowered. However as he was injured he received a moment of clarity and realised to his horror what had happened to him. The Inquisitor being a psyker realised this and took pity on him, giving his mind the shred of strength needed to force Khorne out of him.

Since then Theta has been training for just over 6 months as a Death Cult Assassin working for the Inquisition and is very grateful for the opportunity to redeem himself, though of course, he'd never let anyone else know that.

Hope this is good and can't wait for it to start. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Interesting - I might take a small part 

*Name:* Justicar Yevni Novgorivich
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Appearance:* A Typical Space Marine, 7 foot tall, smaller than his contermporary brothers, but a forceful presence. He was trained under Brother Captain Stern, and knew Justicar Tancred before his death caused by Ghargatuloth. His hair is Salt and Pepper grey, with the short, sharp military officers crop, and a Crimson Tribal Tattoo curling around his Eye and left cheek. 
*Position:* Honour Bound Grey Knight
*Weapons:* Nemesis Force Pallasz (Two Handed Sword) and Storm Bolter. He is also recognised for his large Psychic Potential.
*Armour:* His Power Armour is heavily inscribed with wards and lyrics of devotion, the unpainted Adamantium shining in all darkness.
*Background:* Yevni Novgorivich has no recollection of his past life. All he knows is that now he is a fabled Grey Knight of the 666th Chapter, trained in all manner of Daemon Hunting. During his training, he was sent as a guide in the Libarium, where Lord Belthane was looking for a tome. During his time as a Squire, the Inquisitor gradually discovered the Potential inside Brother Yevni, and began channeling the young Marines powers. With guidance from the Inquisitor Lord, and the acceptance of the Grand Masters of the Grey Knights, although all protocol was observed, the young marine gradually got to use his power, and when he was finally given his Blade, an ancient weapon, previously wielded by Grand Master Tuldarin, he was fully able to channel it into a Blazing Blade of piety and strength. 3 years down the line, Yevni was sent on his first Mission, the recovery of a stolen text, detailing the Star Child Theory, said to be held by the Daemon consortium of the banished Illuminati. It is unknown what happened, but out of the 10 knights sent to retrieve this dangerous item, only 3 returned, Yevni one of them, battered and bruised, nearly every bone broken in his body. He will not speak of what happened, but he retrieved the book. During his recuperation period, Lord Belthane returned to Titan, and requested aid. Although many were quick to remind the Lord that he held no sway over the Chapter, Yevni remembered the tuition he recieved, and answere the request for aid. The Grand Masters were loath to let such a promising, and weakened Grey Knight leave without a tutor, but they eventually relented, realising that such a debt would still have to be repaid later.
*Other Info:* Yevni is a single minded warrior, dedicated to destroying Chaos. Should he suspect it, he will eradicate it, no matter who commited of the crime of Heresy. Also, he is a Warrior who fights in the open, he is not well suited to sneaking around.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Everyone is accepted.

@Vaz isn't your guy a little young for a Grey Knight?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really, they're all taken in very young, if they are found to have potential. That way they aren't cynical over the world, and still have the unbeatable faith. Not to mentio being more malleable and absorbing of information, so that they'll know their stuff more than those taken in later.

Also, if he was 30 odd, he'll have his own customs deeply routed in his system, etc. Ragnar was 16 when he joined the Space Wolves, and Shrike was a teenager when the Raven Guard accepted him. As you said he had to have little experience, making him young was the easiest way to explain it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Not really, they're all taken in very young, if they are found to have potential. That way they aren't cynical over the world, and still have the unbeatable faith. Not to mentio being more malleable and absorbing of information, so that they'll know their stuff more than those taken in later.
> 
> Also, if he was 30 odd, he'll have his own customs deeply routed in his system, etc. Ragnar was 16 when he joined the Space Wolves, and Shrike was a teenager when the Raven Guard accepted him. As you said he had to have little experience, making him young was the easiest way to explain it.


Fair engough

@everyone I'm also looking for some co-gms.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Fred Thates
Age: 34
Gender: Male
Appearance: Long black hair, 
Position: Storm trooper sgt.
Weapons: Lasgun with a scope, a power sword and different grenades.
Armour: Standard Storm trooper armour painted.
Background: Fred has fought on so many planets he can't remeber them all any more, att the age of 16 he joined one of the regiments from his home planet. He was an exelnt marksman alredy then but he refused to becoma a sniper and continued to serve in his squad. He got the power word when he rescued a officer from a cultist.
At the age of 29 he joined the Inquisition under the command of Galliano Belthane. 

I hope this is good.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flerden said:


> Name: Fred Thates
> Age: 34
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: Long black hair,
> ...


Accepted. Welcome aboard.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Amicus Betum
Age:21
Gender:Male
Appearance: Has mid length brown hair and blue eyes. He is of lean build and moves with a speed and grace that is not associated with his tall frame. 
Position: Callidus Assassin
Weapons: Ctan phase sword, Inferno pistol
Armour: No armour, only his quick wits 
Background:Began as a hired bodyguard for a black market dealer and was often used as a streetfighting general for his masters backhand business deals. It was here he gained the inferno pistol that he carries to this day . He was trained as a death cult assassin after killing an official assassin that attempted to kill his master. He is a master at street fighting tactics and though relatively untested he is a exemplarary in close combat war. He was trained as a Callidus Assasin due to his specialism in close combat and was gifted the c'tan phase sword after the completion of his training. He was assigned to Inquisitor Belthane due to his street fighting expertise and proved this in his first activity in service when he managed to kill a heretic psyker that was overpowering Belthane in an unplanned and spontaneous move

Other Info
Amicus is an intraverted person who repays any debt equally. He is a haughty man proud of his abilites yet he treats those he respects with the utmost courtesy. Once you have gained his respect he will protect u with his body mind and sword. He will not put forth his opinions of tactics and is likely to spontaneously attack in an unauthorized move. He prefers to fight in the streets of the inner cities due to his preference for close combat over long ranged weaponry

Hope this ok if u prefer i could become a sister of battle give it a lil more balance


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Name: Amicus Betum
> Age:21
> Gender:Male
> Appearance: Has mid length brown hair and blue eyes. He is of lean build and moves with a speed and grace that is not associated with his tall frame.
> ...


Your character is accepted. Yet everyone is allowed more then one character. So if you want to make a sister feel free to do so.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

my second character-
name: marcus tann
age:30
gender:male
position:inquisitorial bodyguard
weapons: duel autopistols, lasgun, combat blade and chainsword
armour:a metal armour over his torso, arms and legs
appearance:tall, bald head, wires run down from his scalp and into his back, has two bionic eyes, his left hand was also bionic and its fingers were like talons.
background:marcus had when he was a young boy been snatched from his home by a powerful warlord who run a underground gladitorial games, over the years he fought hundreds of opponents and beasts then one day hundreds of pdf troopers stormed the building, the warlord sent his gladiators against them but marcus disagreed and beheaded the warlord before turning on his fellows.within five minutes marcus was standing on a pile of bodies surounded by pdf troopers, he was taken to a prison where a inquisitor inducted him into his retinue where he stayed for a decade until retiring but he was soon called back into service to protect many inquisitors. 
other info: has been known to fight on the side which pays the most, enjoys company and his known to have been sexually involved with inquisitor marion eltris when he was just twenty, before she was killed by a rouge psyker, he was placed in galliano belthanes retinue where he developed a bond with Elisa Filon, fred thates, Hades Erebusa and belthane himself.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> my second character-
> name: marcus tann
> age:30
> gender:male
> ...


Inquisitor who and what?

Accepted anyways.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Hades Erebusa

Age: Unknown 

Gender: Male

Position: Acts as counselor/advisor/bodyguard of Inquisitor Galliano Belthane

Weapons: A very ornate power sword is the only thing he has been seen carrying but it is widely speculated by the inquisitor's other henchmen that he also carrys a few "discreet" weapons such as knives. he has no guns.

Armor: he wears a large black cloak/robe over his body with a hood that constantly covers his face. From what is seen of his hands and feet he wears a smaller compact version of grey power armor. due to what the gauntlets and greaves look like the armor has numerous spikes at certain places (kind of like dark eldar-ish looking just without the helmet). 

Appearance: He is quite tall for a human, standing at about 6'5". He is always without exception seen in his armor and robes, no matter where he is. He is an immensly powerful psyker according to some of the inquisitor's henchmen who think of him as a "friend". This is widely accepted due to an incident of him killing someone who had threatened him in one of the ship's hallways by lifting his right hand and a dark black mass crept out of each of his fingers and when it touched the man, burst him into purple flames, this is the only aggressive power he has. although he is a powerful psyker he uses up his reserves very quickly, this leads to him being in a weakened state so he only uses his more aggressive power in the most dire of circumstances. 

due to his great psychic power his face is unseen when his hood is up and it just looks like a dark pit. he is a recent addition to the inquisitor's retinue which only adds to his mystique. due to the inquisitor's last psyker dying he had been on the lookout for any promises, this is when he came across Hades. He was highly recomended by one the inquisitor's colleagues and so Hades was brought abord. Becuase of his powers of the mind the inquisitor keeps hiim around as a sort of lie detector. he keeps to himself when he is not in the inquisitor's presence. whenever the inquisitor summons someone to his quarters to speak with them Hades is always there standing in the shadows behind the inquisitor. the only person of the retinue he seems to have the most contact with is the inquisitor's interrogator, Elisa Filon, although what he has told her of his meaning she has not said.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Name: Hades Erebusa
> 
> Age: Unknown
> 
> ...


Can you just pm what your armour really is. Everything else looks fine. Accepted!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry to be a pain there is a bit that i would like to add to the info of my charactor

Weapons: He also conceals a number of short knives upon him that can be used for throwing and other various purposes

Other info
Though adept at using polymorphine he dislikes using it (feeling that his victims deserve to see the true identity of their killer and that it compromises his own honour) and prefers to use his ability to melt into the shadows of streets. His victims seem to look through him and they rarely realise he is their till he has slit their throat. His first assignment as a callidus assassin involved him killing a heretic governor that had surrounded himself with bodyguards. Instead of using polymorphine as he realised his guise would eventually be penetrated Amicus snuck himself into the house before fighting his way out and melding into the streets outside. However Amicus will use polymorphine if requested and then only if he can see no other way.

Sorry to be annoying but i realised their was a real gap in my charactor sorry


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Sorry to be a pain there is a bit that i would like to add to the info of my charactor
> 
> Weapons: He also conceals a number of short knives upon him that can be used for throwing and other various purposes
> 
> ...


No problem. This rp will be starting in a day or two.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Denoriel
Rank: Deathwatch Sword Brother. (From BT range.)
Appearance: Tall, slender, thinner than most marines. Long power claws. White helmet. otherwise Deathwatch.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Mordeth said:


> Name: Denoriel
> Rank: Deathwatch Sword Brother. (From BT range.)
> Appearance: Tall, slender, thinner than most marines. Long power claws. White helmet. otherwise Deathwatch.


Seriously were going to need a bit more information then that. Give us some info on your background and stuff.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

Name: Karix Bloodfist
Age: 25
Gender: Male
Appearance: wiry, short blond hair.
Position: Seargent of a stormtrooper squad in the tanith first and only regiment
Weapons: hellgun, powersword
Armour: carrapace armour with rebreather and helmet with visor
Background: when tanith got destroyed by chaos, he was part of one of the more 'elite' squads in the force. being a good shot with the hellgun and a good leader he was quickly promoted by Gaunt
Other Info: he is very cautios and makes a good bodyguard.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

karix bloodfist said:


> Name: Karix Bloodfist
> Age: 25
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: wiry, short blond hair.
> ...


Accepted. Feel free to make a post.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Name: Arlex Vandler

Age: 19 

Gender: Male 

Appearance:

Position: Inquisitor Scouts Initiate

Weapons: Long-Las Sniper Rifle, Solid ammo SMG, Crossbow-Dart Launcher, a pair of wrist blades, a blade on his right knee, numerous hand knives and daggers.

Armour: None exsistent. He wears cloth clothing, with a cloak. He fas different pairs for different terrain, all of it is camoflauged.
Background: 

Arlex was born in the Hive City Urekx on the planet of the same name. He speant much of his youth palying in the network of catacombs beneath the hive with his twin brother, Zurrek. The two of them were inseperable, and became quite knowledgable of the caves. When they were 14, they were sent outside of the hive, into the surrounding jungle, as was custom. The challenge was to attempt to catch the largest creature they could find, and return with it to the hive. It was a tradition since before the arrival of the Salamanders chapter, during the Great Crusade, but was bolstered by the Chapters heavy affect on the culture. Together, the pair of them tracked down a Junguar, a mammoth like creature, and a Rill, a creature much like a giant spider. It took them almost seven months to catch both the creatures, but they refused to leave till both of them had the task complete. During their time in the wilds, they learned quickly how to work together, becoming machines in their teamwork. They also learned how to create powerful poisons to fight off the smaller and more dangerous creatures. Upon returning to the Hive, they found that it had been overrun by traitors of a cult devoted to Tzeentch. During the time they had been gone, this cult had infitlrated the military and government. Once in control of msot of the military and the entireiy of the planets finances, they simply killed the Governor of the Hive and took command. Majority of the populace were willing to turn to chaos, not caring who ruled them. Disgusted with their people, the two brotehrs snuck in the city, though a waste vent, that dumped sewage into the city. They moved through the sweers, and found a camp of traitor guardsmen. Arlex snuck to onside of the camp, and knocked over one of teh tenst, trapping one isnide. When his comrades moved to help him out, his brother snuck over to the pot they were cooking food in and poured in poison from the Rill they had slain. Only two drops was enough to kill the lot of them in six minutes, the fools woudn't even know they'd died. They contineud hit and run attacks like this for three years. Becoming more sophisticated. They assaulted guard towers, motor pools and shrines. They even managed to aquire a long-las and began to assasinate important figure heads. Three years tehy fought a war they could enver win agaisnt an opponent who thought that there was hundreds of them. One day, luck finally caught up with them. Arlex's brotehr was captured when a motor pool that they though had been lightly defended suddenly exploded with traitor guardsmen and cultists jsut as the two were attempting to escape. Zurek kicked Arlex down a fifteen foot shaft into the sewers, and then detonated the explosives. All Arlex could do was stare up as his brother, his one companion for nearly four years, was abosorbed in a massive explosion. Shortly after, Arlex had been moping around an alley that he and his brother ahd been using as a storage cash, when a hooded figure approached him. Arlex immiedietly recoiled, preparing on of his poisined darts to slay the man, he was in no mood for guests. "Look kid, your good at what you do. I've been watching you here, you got some talent...a real spark. Look kid...I'm not gonna lie too you, this planet is infest with traitors...it's a doomed world, if you know what I mean by that...Were gonna kil lit, but first you and I are gonna get off it, alright?" Arlex agreed and soon learned that his saviour was Sgt. Ilred Orgsha, Inquistor Scout. Specialsts at sabotage and assaniation, not as good as one of the devoted assasins, but more versatile. The pair of them "comandeered" a traitor valkyrie transporting corpses to the massed graves nearby. They escaped the planet to a fleet of Imperial Navy ships, heaidng towards the planet. After their arrival, Arlex was taken into custody and painfully and merciless probed for any mutation or corruption of Chaos. When none was found, Sgt. Orgasha had him drafted into the Inquistor Scouts, as an inititate. 

Now a year later, and Arlex is being sent to assist an Inquisitor in the destrcution of a Chaos cult. Paticualrly, the capture of the leader in charge. Compeltion of this, and he will become a full fledged Inquisitor Scout, no longer an inititiate. 

Other Info: Arlex is very independant, both in nature and in trainging. Scouts operate with stealth and deception. They are trained in the ways of assasination, both at range with snipers, close with blades and at extreme distances with explosives and poisons. They are also experts at sabotage and trap creation. Arlex's greatest skill is his ability to make poisons. He ahs refiend it to the point that anyone of his fellow inittiates who anger him have nearly everything tested for poisons, for fear of his wrath. He has never attempted such a thing before. 

(Hope it's ok I made up my own class, but I thought it would be kind of cool )


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Atsuno11 said:


> Name: Arlex Vandler
> 
> Age: 19
> 
> ...


For Fluff reasons will say your class is a sub class of the warrior class Inquisitor Hencemen. Accepted.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Please make a post here if you have a comment to make about the rp or a suggestion. All post are to go here that are out of character.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

*Natasha Yashan*

This sounds like a fun thing to join, so here's my little idea of my character:

Character Sheet

Name: Natasha Yashan
Age: 21
Gender: female
Appearance: a young woman, pale and a little gaunt. The markings of a sanctioned psyker on her wrists and neck, Aswell as on her heavy coat. She is smaller than the average Vostroyan, standing only barely 5 feet, her form is small and slender, moreso by her rigorous psychic training.
Position: Sanctioned Psyker / Pilot.
Weapons: 2 Navy pistols, combat knife
Armour: Flak armour.
Background:
Natasha was the second child of a lower hive family on Vostrov. Her older brother having been recruited, she was left behind in the dirt of the lower hive. Wanting to leave the place, she saw a carreer in the imperial navy as her ticket out, so she signed up. During routine inspection of the troops, she was discovered to be a minor psyker and was deported on one of the inquisitorial black ships to Terra.
It was decided she was strong enough to serve the empire as a full fledged psyker. She was inducted into the rigorous training, wiping away much of who she was. Her talent proved to be in non-offensive psychic training, and here she learned the ability to channel the warp into a protective shield.
After she had completed her training, the stiff and mentally scoured woman she had become was assigned to a Catachan detachment where she served with the men, protecting them from incoming fire with her shielding skill while they went on various missions. Being sent along with a 'guardian' on long commando raids, she slowly began to crawl out of the mental stigma that had been programmed into her in her training, while the men of the unit she served with, at first distrusting her due to her psychic abilities slowly began to give her respect for keeping their buts in piece from hails of enemy barrages and hails of bullets. To keep up with them, she learned basic survival techniques, and her training as a pilot along with her own latent psychic ability helped them fly out of many bad situations, earning her the nickname 'Baby Cat'.
Recently, orders were sent by the ordo hereticus, reassigning her from regular duty with the catachans to serve in the personal retinue of an inquisitor named Galiano, so she packed up her things, said goodbye to her comrades in her regiment and took the shuttle and ship to her new destination.


Other Info:
Natasha has two psychic abilities. One is inborn, the other trained on one of the black ships of the inquisition.
Her latent power is 'Machine Apptitude'. Machines around her tend to 'work' when operated by her, even beyond what normally would be considered impossible. When she juryrigs them, they spring to a life of somesort and continue to operate for some time, even while they are physically incapable of operating. Ships fly, computers become respondent to her querrys, bypassing regular security means, electronic locks seem to unlock.
When she leaves them, they also tend to break down very rapidly, usually more so than before.
Once she lands a ship that has is supposedly shot down yet continues to fly under her hands, the engines fall off, with almost sigh of relief as it gives up it's life finally and it becomes much of a wreck.
Computers that have had a 'chat' with her fizzle, sparkle and break down, locks become fully jammed etc.

Her second psychic power is a defensive shield she can project around herself and those around her. Protecting them from most harm, much like a large scale rosarius. This does require all her concentration to hold though, she she can only walk slowly or hide while keeping it up.

Hope you like my idea for a character.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is allowed but it's worth a shot

Name: Spartan Maximus
Race: Imperial Guardsman
Appearance: Master Chief from _Halo 3_
Weapons: Flamer, Grenade Launcher, Kasrkin Hellgun and a Assault Cannon for support.
Armour: Mark VI
Personality: Has been known to be called a maniac before
Background: Guardsman of the Armageddon Steel Legion


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> This sounds like a fun thing to join, so here's my little idea of my character:
> 
> Character Sheet
> 
> ...


Accepted


SPARTAN-117 said:


> I'm not sure if this is allowed but it's worth a shot
> 
> Name: Spartan Maximus
> Race: Imperial Guardsman
> ...


I would like a bit more information but your accepted anyways.


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

Name: Ralen Artanic
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Appearance: 8 foot tall he has shoulder length dark brown hair he has a scar across his eye from a training session also has a bionic arm that was bitten off by a daemon
Position: Honour bound Grey Knight
Weapons: Storm Bolter and Nemesis force Halberd. 
Armour: Power armor completely clean with no markings on shoulder pads, he says its to show his purity
Background: He was recruited at a young age after his parents were killed in a attack staged by the chaos marines its all he remembers he doesn't even know their names, after he was apopted by the knights he soon learnt to fight daemons and use a halberd he was also found to have strong Psychic abilities which was first displayed when he killed a chaos marine by crippling its heart.
Other Info: He wants nothing but to kill evey last chaos marine alive

is this alright


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

RagnarokX said:


> Name: Ralen Artanic
> Age: 19
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: 8 foot tall he has shoulder length dark brown hair he has a scar across his eye from a training session
> ...


Accepted but this rp looks a bit dead.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

nah its not dead we just need a update id post but to be honest i dont know whats going on.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Alright guys I am going to be restarting this rp. Last time it seemed to got out of hand. So this time I will be controlling the outcome and what happens to your character a lot more. Also I will be limit it to 6 characters unless I can get some gms to help me out and do their own adventures. If you already have an existing character in this rp simply say you wish to rejoin or you can create a new character. If you wish to join this rp then simply post your character.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Love to rejoin as the same charactor


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ill rejoin as marcus again too if its ok


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Can I join the new one? If so:

Name: Harry "Gunner" Jones
Age: 37
Gender: Male
Appearance: Average height, very well built, dark crew cut, clean shaven, cold piercing blue eyes.
Position: Ex 409th ODJJ Stormtrooper, now an inquisitorial storm trooper bodyguard.
Weapons: Long-las (hot-shot) sniper rifle, hellpistol, close combat knife, frag grenades.
Armour: Carapace armour.
Background: Originally part of the 409th ODJJ, Gunner was drafted into the inquisitorial ranks after he displayed valour during the rescue of an inquisitor and his retinue. He has since served as a bodyguard for various =I= VIPs.
Other Info: Although calm while in combat, Gunner has a volatile nature, and will resort to violence at the slightest notice, perfect for inspiring fear into would-be assassins. His reputation precedes him, and such, since his service with the =I=, no VIP has ever been successfully assassinated while under his protection. along with his volatile nature, he is an expert with a knife, and a top-notch marksman with both long-las and hell pistol.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Can I join the new one? If so:
> 
> Name: Harry "Gunner" Jones
> Age: 37
> ...


Welcome aboard. Two more spots open unless we get some gms.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I can rejoin as my old Character, if its ok.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll fill up that final slot.

Name: Malcolm Jerico

Age: 37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Jerico is tall and gaunt, bright red eyes and light blond shoulder length hair. A scar marks his face, from the top left, having nearly taken his eye, and snaking their way to the right and ending at the upper lip. Jerico constantly wears gloves over both of his arms in order to hide his bionic left arm. Most of his body is covered by a dark blue trench coat, covering all but his hands and head. High boots and breaches clothe his lower half while a mesh vest shirt cover his upper half.

Position: Acolyte

Weapons: four knives, a ripper built into the left arm, and a stubber

Armour: The trench coat has padded shoulders, the boots have armoured grieves, and the vest-shirt is made of a stronger material capable of blocking some minor damage.

Background: Which world Jerico hails from has long since been lost to the sands of time, this aging inquisitor having no more interest in his home-world than those who took him from it. As a youth, Jerico had been in training to work as an interrogator amongst enforcers, capturing a ragged man on his first assignment and quickly moving to extract as much information from him as possible. Try as he might, the man held out despite the torture goading and taunting the youth to the point where Jerico killed him out of anger. Such a thing could not have come at a worse time, for it was soon found out that the man had been a member of an inquisitors retinue, one that had been operating in secret. That very day. Jerico was abducted by this inquisitor and those under his employ; however rather than kill the boy as payback, the inquisitor took him away and had him work for the inquisition, recognizing Jerico's skills in torture and information gathering as being something a crafty inquisitor could find useful.

Throughout the years though, Jerico's assignments had him work under different members of the inquisition both to work with them and to watch over them. It is during one of these assaignments that Jerico lost his arm and a bionic one replaced it.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Very well then everyone is accepted and this rp will be starting soon!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Update:

My 2nd post in the OOC has been updated to show everyone is currently part of the rp. I miss someone please send me a pm or make a post here.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd like to rejoin as my old character again as well.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Very well but I won't be accepting anyone after this. Feel free to make your intro post now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just want to put this out there, but if the plan is to throw into battle after battle then it would be best for me to pull out now. I designed Jerico to be a character capable of roleplaying, not fight endless hordes of enemies update after update; thats neither fun nor is it RPing.

Wanted to make that clear, as that was, in my opinion, part of the failing of the last action thread.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This rp isn't going to be about fighting hordes of enemies. To be honest I find that to be boring but that being said at some points you will fight hordes of enemies if you want.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright Necrosis, my flip is tails.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Since I'm bored at work, I thought I'd write up a stat block for Natasha if she ever was to be used in a 40K army ( though not going to think of points too much headache ), it helps give a good idea of what I think she is capable of.

Natasha Yashan


```
WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
 3  3 3 3 2 3 2  8 4+
```
Wargear: Dual Auto Pistols(12" S3 AP5) consider shooting twinlinked.
Catachan Combat Knife, master crafted power sword, Carapace Armour, Frag grenades, krak Grenades, Melta Bomb(1)

Special Rules:
*Psyker:* As a psyker, Natasha has two powers, one of which she can use per turn.
1: Curse of the machine Spirit(as per 4th ed. IG codex, additional side effect is to be able to use an uncompliant piece of high tech machinery After use, said machinery breaks down )
2: Force Field: When employed instead of shooting, the unit Natasha is attached to benefits from a 4+ invulnerable save against shooting.
*Booby Traps:* When deployed in cover and not moving, Natasha can put down a few catachan booby traps, treat the terrain she is in as dangerous terrain for enemy troops.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice character there. I think I might have to make one to.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Here it is:

Elisa Filon

WS 3
BS 4 
S 3
T 3
W 2
I 3
A 1
Ld 8
Sv 3+/4+*

Wargear: Twin Plasma rifles (24" S6 AP1 assault 4)
Bolt pistol, Frag grenades, Force weapon, Power Stealth Armour, Rosaruis and Jump Pack.

Special Rules:

Independent Character

Hit and Run

Psyker: Elisa hates the idea of using psychic powers and thus will not use them unless she has no choice. Thus she has no psychic powers besides her force weapon. 

Heavy Weapons: Elisa does not excel in close combat due to the heavy weapons that she carries. When an enemy charges Elisa, if they direct a model to make all its attacks on Elisa then that model gains the furious charge rule for that turn of close combat.

Interrogator: Elisa is an Interrogator and thus she sometimes accompanies her Inquisitor on battles. When a foe tries to attack her Inquisitor she does what all Interrogators do and steps in the way to take the blow for the Inquisitor. Even if this would result in her own death. Elisa may accompany an Inquisitor or Inquisitor Lord. If so she acts as an Acolyte and thus wounds can be place on her instead of the Inquisitor. Yet she may not buy any additional war gear.

Power Stealth Armour: Using technology from the Tau Stealth suits. The Ordo Xeno has created a new version of Power Armour. This is called Power Stealth Armour. It has all the benefits of both Power Armour and Stealth Suit. If Elisa is acting independently then when an enemy unit attempts to fire at her they must use the night fighting rules.

Machine Spirit Vengeance: Elisa has angered the machine spirit by combining both Imperium and Xeno technology. Thus if Elisa is not in a Squad or retinue at the beginning of the turn roll a dice. On a roll of 1 roll another dice. On a roll of 1, 2 or 3 Elisa cannot fire her Twin Plasma rifles, on a roll of 4, 5 or 6 she loses the Power Stealth Amour special rule. These effects only remain in play for one turn. Yet her Armour save still remains. The same effect cannot occur more then once a game. Thus if she gets the same result simply disregard the roll of 1 at the beginning of the turn.


----------

